# cycling glasses over spectacles



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2015)

As a spectacle wearer while riding I suffer from watery eyes when descending at speed and riding into a headwind .Don't went to go the expense of having a prescription pair just for cycling .Does anybody know of any goggles I can wear over my glasses.My glasses have fairly small rectangular lens 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2015)

Check the big DIY stores, they may have safety overglasses.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2015)

I suffer the same, forever cleaning my specs. My worry about wearing specs over my specs is fogging up.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jan 2015)

Never found any that work with glasses, I did a parachute jump last October and the goggles they use seemed to work very well as wind breaks. No frame or bulk of diver type or handyman safety goggles, just thin plastic bent around into a very flat cone basically, simple and effective. 

Otherwise you could go for an 80's revival look and try for the Timmy Mallett big gigs vibe.


----------



## Steady (17 Jan 2015)

On another forum a few people found a cheap alternative to prescription cycling glasses, it may not be for everyone but the total cost was £30. Pick up a set of sunglasses from Amazon for £10-15 (or eBay or those myriad of hong-kong sites) just make sure they have the little myopia frame insert and then send them off to a reglazing firm for £15-20. Link is here to people discussing it: http://triban3owners.freeforums.net/thread/4510/prescription-glasses-inserts-cost

I've still got to send mine off. My only trouble is that I'm one of the peculiar vision cases, whilst I've got full vision my right is effectively blurred and the left takes over predominately, but I do have full wide vision, _until _these fancy cycling sunglasses stick their big nose buffers the length of the nose and cut off the other eye so an alternative to that with goggles would be a lot better for me too.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jan 2015)

Have you tried contact lenses?


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2015)

HLaB said:


> Have you tried contact lenses?


Tried contacts a few years ago and just could not get on with them just seemed a lot of faffing


----------



## Stephen Piper (17 Jan 2015)

Overglasses, have used them for a while now.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HD-Vision...9?pt=UK_Sunglasses_Adults&hash=item5d5439c8ff


----------



## HLaB (17 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> Tried contacts a few years ago and just could not get on with them just seemed a lot of faffing


A lot of folk say similar. I'm as blind as the proverbial bat and when I do get new glasses, its been a while now, I go for a pair thats got good coverage and I can wear close to my face but I wear daily disposables for weekend leisure rides with regular shades/ sports glasses on top. I order the lenses on line its cheaper and more convenient. Good luck!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2015)

Stephen Piper said:


> Overglasses, have used them for a while now.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HD-Vision...9?pt=UK_Sunglasses_Adults&hash=item5d5439c8ff


I love those, although they tend to scratch with time. I usually use those, or goggles, in the winter.


----------



## jack smith (18 Jan 2015)

The british army use glasses that can have lenses placed behind the main lense they work great they have interchangeable lenses clear yellow and black, "ess ice" are best for the road bike as the top of the lense has no frame so dont obstruct any vision or you can go with "revision sawfly" ... Not to mention if they stop ballistics they can stop road grub lol


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Jan 2015)

Specsavers do prescription bike glasses. I got them in clear and as sunglasses. I think they are around £100 and they fit well. Money well spent. They come in various coloured frames.


----------



## lpretro1 (19 Jan 2015)

I use the Dual glasses which are great and rreasonably priced http://www.dualeyewear.com/
It means I can see my Garmin clearly now. They are also UV filtering


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2015)

jack smith said:


> The british army use glasses that can have lenses placed behind the main lense they work great they have interchangeable lenses clear yellow and black, "ess ice" are best for the road bike as the top of the lense has no frame so dont obstruct any vision or you can go with "revision sawfly" ... Not to mention if they stop ballistics they can stop road grub lol
> View attachment 77228


Can you use them with regular glasses underneath?


----------



## Mark Grant (19 Jan 2015)

Screwfix sell Bolle safety glasses with reading magnification +1.5 - +3

http://www.screwfix.com/p/bolle-iri-s-clear-1-5-lens-safety-specs/1959f


----------



## jack smith (19 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can you use them with regular glasses underneath?


No but i think its only cheap to get the lenses made, i should probably promote those kind sof glasses more to cyclists as i can imagine loads would find them useful, people with a non forces background dont tend to know about them


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2015)

jack smith said:


> No but i think its only cheap to get the lenses made, i should probably promote those kind sof glasses more to cyclists as i can imagine loads would find them useful, people with a non forces background dont tend to know about them


Thanks, that's a shame!
I think they should be promoted top cyclists, they look just the job. Market opportunity?


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jan 2015)

HLaB said:


> A lot of folk say similar. I'm as blind as the proverbial bat and when I do get new glasses, its been a while now, I go for a pair thats got good coverage and I can wear close to my face but I wear daily disposables for weekend leisure rides with regular shades/ sports glasses on top. I order the lenses on line its cheaper and more convenient. Good luck!



Same here,in fact I usually wear varifocals but Vision Express worked out a good compromise so I can see ahead and read my Garmin like Chris Froome*;it can be fiddly but the more I've used them the easier it gets.


*The only thing I have in common with him.


----------



## lpretro1 (20 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can you use them with regular glasses underneath?


No - wear them instead - they have a magnification in the bottom part of the lens so you can read stuff clearly.


----------



## runner (21 Jan 2015)

I use glasses for driving and I should use glasses for cycling but I don't....The problem with glasses is if it rains you cannot see, and it would appear that the only alternative is contact lenses. I did a free tryout from specsavers about 2 years ago and found them very difficult to get along with, the solution they told me was to use just one and would be able to read close up with my other eye...it appears the eye compensates....Anyway I could not get on with them and so tend not to use glasses whils't cycling which means this time of year my sight is not as clear as it should be...which is not the smartest thing to be doing cycling back in rain through traffic (which I did tonight) So when I can afford to I will have to buy a pair from Optilabs which will include the prescription insert.....in the meantime I will soldier on and keep my shortsighted eyes well peeled!


----------



## Cringles (21 Jan 2015)

Even with contact lenses I can get watery eyes if it's really windy, or cold. Keep thinking about getting laser eye surgery some day. Expensive, but could make make life in general a bit easier at times.


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2015)

As long as it works! Problem with laser eye surgery, you really need to do it while young, it's not generally permanent from my understanding, especially as the long-sightedness comes as we age!

I finally bit the bullet after a year of dithering and got some Oakleys recently, not cheap especially with transitions lenses but helped by a £50 discount. I just wear my normal glasses for most rides, unless sunnies needed. I really didn't like the insert option, nor indeed any of the Optilabs frames (their showroom is close to me so I had a thorough look). Their direct glazed models, were only about £40 less than I paid for the Oakleys and the designs nowhere near as good IMO (thick plastic frames as posted earlier in the thread)


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2015)

Cringles said:


> Even with contact lenses I can get watery eyes if it's really windy, or cold. Keep thinking about getting laser eye surgery some day. Expensive, but could make make life in general a bit easier at times.



Had laser eye surgery about 10 years ago. Best money I've ever spent. I just wear regular cycling sunglasses to keep crap out of my eyes


----------



## Cringles (22 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Had laser eye surgery about 10 years ago. Best money I've ever spent. I just wear regular cycling sunglasses to keep crap out of my eyes



Glad it worked for you! I'm pretty sure I'm close to illegally blind when it comes to driving without glasses or contacts. I have astigmatism also. I'll run the idea by my optician, though they may lose a customer  Worth the free consultation at least.


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

What's your prescription? Often laser eye surgery can only be done if you aren't too blind. Don't know how the astigmatism might further complicate things


----------



## byegad (23 Jan 2015)

I have astigmatisms in both eyes and wear Varifocal glasses. Just the lenses for my last pair of 'normal' glasses came to £500 so anything with an insert for prescription lenses comes at that price plus the frames. I find that wearing ordinary glasses I get watery eyes at speed. Riding recumbents means your down hill speed is often very high, I often top 40mph and have hit the 50s a fair few times. 

Try looking down the road with your head turned slightly to one side. It doesn't stop your eyes watering but the 'downwind eye clears so fast that vision is clear from that eye. I turn my head every now and again to keep both eyes reasonably clear.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Nov 2017)

Anyone found a solution to this problem in the two years since the last post?

I can’t wear contacts and could do with a clip on wraparound job for over my glasses so I only have one set of glasses arms on my ears.


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2017)

Most of us end up with prescription Cycling glasses in the end


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Most of us end up with prescription Cycling glasses in the end



They do not make them for me unfortunately, they have tried and failed. Seems you need a flat lens for the prism to work correctly, you would have thought they would have known that before they made them.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

If it's reading glasses you need whilst riding then try these:
https://www.sportseyeweardirect.co....MIlvn6icm41wIVDx4bCh135gFdEAAYAiAAEgI5ifD_BwE

I've used bifocal sunglasses off Ebay in the past, which cost about the same, but every pair eventually broke due to weak hinges.
The Hydrotac lenses have the advantage that you can use them on your normal cycling glasses and can swap them from one pair of glasses to another, if need be.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> They do not make them for me unfortunately, they have tried and failed. Seems you need a flat lens for the prism to work correctly, you would have thought they would have known that before they made them.


Why not cycling glasses with an RX insert? The prescription insert lenses in mine are relatively small and flat. Not as good looking as full prescription glasses, but better than two pairs of glasses on your nose. Mine have 4 sets of interchangeable lenses, one set photochromatic and hydrophobic (I tend to use these all the time), and clear varifocal lenses in the inserts. The high street opticians tend to quote ridiculous charges for glazing the inserts however.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Why not cycling glasses with an RX insert? The prescription insert lenses in mine are relatively small and flat. Not as good looking as full prescription glasses, but better than two pairs of glasses on your nose. Mine have 4 sets of interchangeable lenses, one set photochromatic and hydrophobic (I tend to use these all the time), and clear varifocal lenses in the inserts. The high street opticians tend to quote ridiculous charges for glazing the inserts however.



Tried them and the prism did not work. I think it may bave been down to the lens being small, to be fair to Specsavers they did try a few things at no cost to myself, so I just use normal glasses with a large lens, I have three different types, reactolite, dark and clear.

Before needing these I would use Oakley's must have had about 10 pairs over the years.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2017)

@simon the viking was looking into glasses a while back .


----------



## simon the viking (12 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> @simon the viking was looking into glasses a while back .



I did buy some cheapish ones off amazon that you put a prescription insert in. The total cost was about 50 quid. I reviwed them for @Andrew_Culture s veloballs sight heres a link to the review if that permitted. (mods please remove if not)

https://veloballs.com/freemaster-prescription-cycling-glasses-unbiased-review/

I use them all the time and find it easy to switch between outer lenses


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Anyone found a solution to this problem in the two years since the last post?
> 
> I can’t wear contacts and could do with a clip on wraparound job for over my glasses so I only have one set of glasses arms on my ears.



@13rider? What do you use now?


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Tried them and the prism did not work. I think it may bave been down to the lens being small, to be fair to Specsavers they did try a few things at no cost to myself, so I just use normal glasses with a large lens, I have three different types, reactolite, dark and clear.
> 
> Before needing these I would use Oakley's must have had about 10 pairs over the years.


My rx Oakleys came from SportRx who specialise in sports glasses unlike specsavers. Not cheap and I do have a fairly standard script


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> My rx Oakleys came from SportRx who specialise in sports glasses unlike specsavers. Not cheap and I do have a fairly standard script



They could not do the prism I need, I have tried every avenue as far as I know. The price is not the problem then lens is though. I can get Oakleys that will take the lens but they are not wrap arounds. Still I have got by for the last ten years so I cannot be doing too badly.

Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2017)

Specifically designed to fit over glasses, not too expensive, and a huge range of styles. Quite a few anglists use them:

https://cocoonseyewear.com/


----------



## kingrollo (12 Nov 2017)

In my experience this is one area where you get what you pay. I have tried the budget options for years - finally I went to extreme eyewear and coughed up £250 for some Rudy projects - glazed to -5 with transitions lenses. Thats a hell of a lot cash but I honestly wished I d done it years ago. Absolutely flawless.

The best budget option was optilabs - but with a hefty prescription they always looked a bit odd


----------



## Globalti (12 Nov 2017)

As above. Spend the money, get a good independent optician to make up some sports frames with your prescription. I got photochromic varifocals and they are absolutely outstanding in bright sunlight or night riding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> @13rider? What do you use now?



You didn't tag him properly. but he is still wearing normal specs, though the way he crashes into gates he probably needs a new pair 

@13 rider


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (12 Nov 2017)

I have a prescription of +7 in one eye and +6.75 in the other, I struggle to get high street opticians to do sports prescription glasses, but a lot of the online glaziers will do it. I had a pair of the glasses with insert type and they were ok, but misted up when it rained. I am currently using a pair of Alpina glasses that I got 20 years ago, they are not the most stylish, but they work. I think I paid about £110 for them back then. they have a dark cover that can be removed, and the lens just sit in a plastic frame.
http://www.isyte.com/Sub_ProductDis...&cat=Alpina Swing&subcat=Alpina Swing&colour=


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2017)

Had to reread the thread I forgotten it completely .Basically I still wear my prescription glasses and found the watering eyes have got better the more I ride bit still get it a bit on fast downhills into wind just got used to it. As for the gate inicdent the rider behind who I moved the obstacle for hadnt seen the gate either


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had to reread the thread I forgotten it completely .Basically I still wear my prescription glasses and found the watering eyes have got better the more I ride bit still get it a bit on fast downhills into wind just got used to it. As for the gate inicdent the rider behind who I moved the obstacle for hadnt seen the gate either



Yes but he didn't crash into it


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Specifically designed to fit over glasses, not too expensive, and a huge range of styles. Quite a few anglists use them:
> 
> https://cocoonseyewear.com/



I use something like this and have to admit to looking something akin to a welder. I also use flip up sunglasses but they are not ideal either. I think the only way to resolve this problem is to pay for bespoke glasses. But putting my hand in my pocket is a whole different matter.


----------



## byegad (13 Nov 2017)

My experience of the one pair of prescription insert cycling glasses that I bought, was that while they worked fine on the move they steam up rapidly at the halt or on slow hills when the wind is behind you, leaving you in effectively still air. Taking them off allows you to see, but only at the level of your natural, uncorrected vision.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2017)

simon the viking said:


> I did buy some cheapish ones off amazon that you put a prescription insert in. The total cost was about 50 quid. I reviwed them for @Andrew_Culture s veloballs sight heres a link to the review if that permitted. (mods please remove if not)
> 
> https://veloballs.com/freemaster-prescription-cycling-glasses-unbiased-review/
> 
> I use them all the time and find it easy to switch between outer lenses



I went for these on the strength of your review & find them very good indeed. Yes, they can fog up when stationary, but they soon clear when you get going again.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> My glasses have fairly small rectangular lens



That is the problem. You need a larger lens and esp a lens that reaches higher up so wind cannot form a vortex over the top edge and also to give you better vision from a low riding position.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2017)

Thanks for all your replies. Lots of options, but the best seem to cost a few quid. You do get what you pay for when it comes to glasses. I’ll have to give this some thought.


----------

